# Dancing with wolves...and admech...and skitarii 2000pts



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

So me and some old mates are meeting up for a doubles game, two have only just started up again so we thought it best to do a 2 vs 2 to get a good game going. 

Tag teaming with one whose starting up an admech/skitarii army. Taking the core of my list and what he/wants to test out we've come up with this:

*COTGW – 1325pts*
HQ – 210pts
Rune Priest 
-Mastery level 2 
-Bike 
-Runic Axe

Rune Priest
-Mastery level 2
-Bike 
-Runic Axe 

Troops – 305pts
Grey Hunters (x5)
- Storm wolf with multi-meltas 

Elites – 125pts
Servitor (x1)

Arjac Rockfist

Fast Attack – 685pts
Thunderwolf cavalry (x5)
-Storm shields (x4) 
-Thunder Hammer
-Pack leader with Storm shield &Wolf claw

Thunderwolf cavalry (x5) 
-Storm shields (x4)
-Thunder Hammer
-Pack leader with Storm shield &Wolf claw

Drop pod 

*Skitarii maniple – 415pts *
Troops – 200pts
Skitarri Rangers (x5) 
-Transuranic arquebus (x1) 
-Omnispex 

Skitarri Rangers (x5) 
-Transuranic arquebus (x1) 
-Omnispex 

Elites – 215pts
Sicarian infiltrators (x5) 
-Flechette blasters and taser goads
-The omniscient mask 
-conversion field

*Allied detachment: Ad Mech – 260pts *
HQ – 110pts
Tech-priest Dominus 
-Conversion field 

Troops – 15*pts
Kataphron Breachers (x3) 
-Heavy Arc cannons (x3)

2000pts on the dot. We are up against a host of imperial gua...sorry...Astra militari-whatsit-ium tanks and some Eldar allies, it may be an uphill struggle but that's why there's lots of wolves :laugh:

Rune priests join the TWC, Arjac in reserve and the lone servitor hiding somewhere. Yeah I'm evil, but needed an extra elite choice and 10pts is just a bargain!

The tech-priest and breachers have commandeered the space wolf drop pod to make an explosive entrance turn 1 (looking at you Pask!), with the infiltrators deploying up the field and the rangers in cover. 

Fairly simplistic battle plan really. What do you guys think? We are both still fairly new to both ad mech armies so any assistance you could offer would be much appreciated!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, I didn't comment before because I have no experience with either army, but can you tell us how this list went on the table?


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

It was an interesting game to be sure! 

The eldar player dropped out at the last minute so it was just AM to deal with. He ran an all tank list, Pask, vets in chimeras, wyverns and a couple of sentinels (can't remember the full details I'm afraid!) 

Overall ended up as a narrow victory to the wolves and ad mech, 7-6 with first blood giving us the edge. 

Thunder wolves are thunder wolves, they tanked pretty much all that headed their way, requiring focus fire from every one of his units to take them down. This gave everything else the wide berth they needed to deal enough damage. 

Rest of the space wolves did their job really, nothing interesting to report. They stuck around, absorbed fire and dealt a good deal of damage. The Stormwolf met a sticky end thanks to a lucky snap firing meltagun, taking out the occupants in the resulting explosion. 

The dominus and breachers performed well, taking out three tanks before meeting their fate (demolisher cannon to the face). Main issue I saw with the breachers though was their bs3, my friend was lucky with his rolls but having only 6 shots with a weapon which can at best disable rather than destroy a vehicle isn't fantastic. He's wondering whether to go destroyers with grav instead, but then of course you are completely relying on 6s to do anything against vehicles, changing their preferred target. 

Infiltrators did well to cause some disruption for a turn thanks to their aura, but after causing some of his tanks to go down to BS2, Pask decided they had overstayed their welcome. In theory they could do quite well, but seem very flimsy for a high priced unit. 

The transuranic arquebus' were very interesting, but not very effective, dealing the odd hull point here and there but nothing game changing. It's obvious you need to field them in high numbers to get any real benefit. Its that AP3 which is a serious problem, they make out this weapon is for hunting tanks but make it so that it can only disable a tank. In an army which can field haywire they feel so out of place.

Overall, an interesting list, it has certainly make me think about including some ad mech in my own collection. My mate has been spurred on so sure he'll keep going and expand. I think vanguard with arc rifles were next, and then some destroyers for his cult mechanicus.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ha, great breakdown, I particularly like that line about Pask. 

The grav cannons should do an immobilised result and a hull point damage for each six though, right? I mean, true, I'd roll six ones every time and never do a thing with them, but statistically they should be able to take down a tank over two turns, or one with a bit of synergising with other units?

Ad mech seem to take a pounding in games where I read about them going at it with just the two of their codexes, but I also get the feeling that they have the potential to be wielded with finesse and skill to be extremely good, similar to 4th Ed Eldar.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

Thank you very much! 

Yes, that is the upside to grav weapons certainly when shooting at vehicles, and the large number of shots they can pull off is great. But the 4+ armour save and BS3 really doesn't help. 

Well, it was bound to happen when a new army goes up against well established lists. Once people find their feet with them I reckon Ad mech will start doing very well! Their mobility is an issue but so long as you're happy with allies its very easily sorted.


----------

